# Import Applicatio to Immi account



## jetpilot (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi Friends ,

I have recently submitted my application for 189 Visa on 2 June through a agent , my agent wont share the immi account as per their policy , so i wanted to know if i create a new account and import the application with TRN no. from the payment receipt , would this affect the application with the agent , would he know about it as i just want to track the status / updates .

Can any one guide me on this


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You can import your application without any issues. 


Just be *A SPECTATOR* to WHAT your AGENT does. Don't edit or modify anything.


For pointers refer to my follwoing post *189 Visa Lodge 2015 Gang*




jetpilot said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> I have recently submitted my application for 189 Visa on 2 June through a agent , my agent wont share the immi account as per their policy , so i wanted to know if i create a new account and import the application with TRN no. from the payment receipt , would this affect the application with the agent , would he know about it as i just want to track the status / updates .
> 
> Can any one guide me on this


----------



## jetpilot (Jul 3, 2015)

Thank you jeeten , but will my agent get any notification about my import , as i dont want him to know about it


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

FIRSTLY you aren't doing anything illegal so why do you want to hide this from the Agency.


You have PAID them fees so why should they bother you. Instead you should dictate terms to the Agency.


IMO your agency might NOT receive any notification.



jetpilot said:


> Thank you jeeten , but will my agent get any notification about my import , as i dont want him to know about it


----------



## jetpilot (Jul 3, 2015)

True , thanks jeeten


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

jetpilot said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> I have recently submitted my application for 189 Visa on 2 June through a agent , my agent wont share the immi account as per their policy , so i wanted to know if i create a new account and import the application with TRN no. from the payment receipt , would this affect the application with the agent , would he know about it as i just want to track the status / updates .
> 
> Can any one guide me on this


Do the following:

go to immiaccount
create a new account
click import application
provide the information (DOB, TRN ...etc.)
first time u click the application, you will be asked to identify your role, chose "an applicant"

NB: It doesn't effect what your agent does from their login, and is not notified either.


----------



## jetpilot (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks Expecting189


----------



## jetpilot (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi i imported my application to my immi account now , i saw that my agent has not uploaded my sons passport & brith certificate copy , but his medicals have been received and my application status says "Information Requested" , but we had completed our medicals on 29th June


----------



## jetpilot (Jul 3, 2015)

I just realised that without passport being received by immi they wont generate a HAP ID , so they must have received my sons passport , but in the application section it is showing recommended and doesn't show there, so does that mean my agent might have sent it via email to immi, and my status is "Information Requested"


----------



## gurmeethundal (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi, In my case, CO requested for PCC and medical. I have provided to both to my agent but it is still showing information requested. Can anyone help what that means and how to check the what information is needed by CO.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sachet Yadav (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi , just wanted to know whether importing my application in my immi account would delete it from my agent's account ? Urgent help needed . Please reply


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

Sachet Yadav said:


> Hi , just wanted to know whether importing my application in my immi account would delete it from my agent's account ? Urgent help needed . Please reply


I don't think so that it would delete it from your agents's account.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Sachet Yadav said:


> Hi , just wanted to know whether importing my application in my immi account would delete it from my agent's account ? Urgent help needed . Please reply




Nothing will happen like that. Even your agent won't get any notification or something that you have imported your application. 

Just be sure that you should be a silent observer and dont do anything from your account except monitoring. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sachet Yadav (Oct 26, 2016)

Thanks a ton for your help . I really appreciate that , just wanted to know that have you done so in the past ? Are you damn sure about it ?


----------



## nmagdy (Sep 2, 2016)

Can I import the application after submitting EOI but no ITA yet? I only have a TRN for my EOI.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Sachet Yadav said:


> Thanks a ton for your help . I really appreciate that , just wanted to know that have you done so in the past ? Are you damn sure about it ?


My friend has done the same. 

100% sure.

While importing, it asks to import as applicant or agent. Choose applicant.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

nmagdy said:


> Can I import the application after submitting EOI but no ITA yet? I only have a TRN for my EOI.




You haven't been invited yet. It can only be imported when your visa application is launched and it is in submitted state or afterwards.


----------



## Sachet Yadav (Oct 26, 2016)

I wasn't asked of being an applicant or agent while importing , but while creating an immi account I have registered as an applicant . That should be ok I guess ?


----------



## drasadqamar (Oct 13, 2016)

I also imported my application


----------



## gkc03 (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi Jeeten#80,

Recently I have applied for a 457 dependant visa for my wife through my company (and their migration agent). I am currently awaiting for visa approval. I had got the TRN no. from my employer and created a new Immi account and imported that application to view the status.

Will this delete the visa application from agent's migration account?
Will that have any impact on visa approval?

My employer representative actually insisted that if I check the status through Immi account it would get deleted.

I am now afraid and clueless, please help.


----------



## gkc03 (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi Jeeten#80,

Recently I have applied for a 457 dependant visa for my wife through my company (and their migration agent). I am currently awaiting for visa approval. I had got the TRN no. from my employer and created a new Immi account and imported that application to view the status.

Will this delete the visa application from agent's migration account?
Will that have any impact on visa approval?

My employer representative actually insisted that if I check the status through Immi account it would get deleted.

I am clueless now, please help.


----------

